# Welches Echolot für Norwegen?



## jagdtiger-0815 (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo, will im Sommer nach Norwegen, und brauche nun ein Echolot mit GPS. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen welches zu empfehlen ist? Worauf sollte man unbedingt beim Kauf achten und gibt es irgendwelche Besonderheiten bei bestimmten Geräten?
bis später 
jagdtiger-0815


----------



## Jirko (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo jagdtiger #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns!

gib uns mal büdde´n büschen input: wieviel geld möchtest du denn maximal investieren?... wie tief möchtest du maximal fischen?... bist du permanent dabei, neue reviere zu erkundigen oder hast du eines gefunden, was dich alljährlich immer wiedersehen wird?... gib mal büdde laut jagdtiger... dangäää #h


----------



## boddich (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo,
hab mir grad ein Magellan GPS 300 für 60 Euro im Ebay ersteigert, als absoluter Neuling hoffe ich das dieses Gerät um Anfahren von Positionen in Norge reicht, und ich mir später dann ein richtiges mit Kartenlesefunktion kaufen werde......

Gruß Boddich


----------



## jagdtiger-0815 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo,
naja es soll nicht das billigste sein (soll ja ne Weile halten) aber mehr wie 300€ will ich glaube nicht ausgeben. Es soll eine einfache Bedienung haben und transportierbar sein. 
Hmm bei den Tiefen, will es ja im Fjord benutzen und danach zum Naturköderangeln.
mfg
jagdtiger-0815


----------



## Jirko (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo jagdtiger #h

hmh, ein kombogerät fishfinder / GPS, welches auch „norgetauglich“ ist, wirst du für € 300 schwer bekommen , da du bei diesen preis (angebote gibt es auf´n markt: z.b. eagle cuda 240) immer nen kompromiss eingehst. ich würde dir dann doch lieber empfehlen, ein für norge leistungsstärkeres lot zu kaufen und nen extra GPS handnavigationsgerät (ohne kartenfunktion), welches dich sicher und relativ zielgenau an deine im vorab rausgesuchten spots bringt...

...aber wie gesagt, nen leistungsstarkes echolot mit mindestens 3.000 watt sendeleistung + plotterfunktion, wirst du für € 300 nicht finden, leider...

...wenn du ein paar empfehlungen für ein norgetaugliches echolot nebst separatem handnavigationsgerät benötigst, gib einfach nochmal laut jagdtiger #h


----------



## jagdtiger-0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hi, wie teuer sind denn diese kombigeräte? 
Naja, und was für ein leistungsstarkes lot würdest Du mir empfehlen? bzw. was gibt es für Alternativen?


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wie gesagt, nen leistungsstarkes echolot mit mindestens 3.000 watt sendeleistung + plotterfunktion, wirst du für € 300 nicht finden, leider... #h



Hallo Jirko |wavey:

wo bekommt man Infos für solche Geräte #c  #h


----------



## Jirko (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

...wat meinstn nauke? generelle infos zu kombogeräten? laß mal büdde hören - dangäää #h


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...wat meinstn nauke? generelle infos zu kombogeräten? laß mal büdde hören - dangäää #h



Also, wir wollen uns zuzweit ein neues Echolot zulegen. Nur für Norge und das sollte dann schon etwas gutes sein.

Wir dachten an ein Kombiegerät mit GPS und Kartenplotter.

Doch bei den Infos die ich bisher finden konnte werden wir wohl den Plotter
weglassen. Dat mit den Seekarten und den verschiedenen Systemen ist mir alles ein bissel zu komplieziert.

Nun weiß ich nicht so richtig was wir machen sollen #c


----------



## Jirko (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo nauke #h

so kompliziert, wie´s scheinen mag, ist es im endeffekt garnicht... im gegenteil! habt ihr euch für den kauf nen finanzielles limit gesetzt? #h


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nauke #h
> 
> so kompliziert, wie´s scheinen mag, ist es im endeffekt garnicht... im gegenteil! habt ihr euch für den kauf nen finanzielles limit gesetzt? #h



Nein, weil ersten wir noch keinen Überblick haben und zweiten wir uns dann
wohl den hohen Preisen beugen müssen. 
Aber Preis/Leistung sollte schon im einem vernünftigen Verhältnis liegen. Also
einen Ferrari suchen wir nicht #h


----------



## Jirko (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo nauke #h

hmh... vernünftiges preis- leistungsverhältnis |kopfkrat...  kommt wiederum auf die sichtweise des betrachters an, was ein jeder unter vernünftig, respektive günstig versteht...

...eagle seacharter 320 DF... seacharter 480 DF... lowrance LMS 480m (einfrequenz) oder LMS 480m (doppelfrequenz)... garmin gpsmap 178... sind z.b. kombogeräte, welche in deinen focus geraten könnten / sollten.

bei diesen geht´s aber ab runden € 350 (seacharter 320) los... und endet bei runden € 650,-- (LMS 480m DF)... plus die investitionskosten für die jeweiligen module der seeareale (bluecharts bei garmin, navionics bei eagle & lowrance), für welche du auch noch € 150 bis € 250 investieren musst (je nach größe der module)...

...nun liegt´s an dir, ob du noch weiteren input haben möchtest #h


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nauke #h
> 
> hmh... vernünftiges preis- leistungsverhältnis |kopfkrat...  kommt wiederum auf die sichtweise des betrachters an, was ein jeder unter vernünftig, respektive günstig versteht...
> 
> ...



Das ist schon mal ne gute Übersicht welche Du hier zusammengestellt hast.

Du kennst mich schon sehr gut, denn bei den Preisen liegst Du genau richtig  

Ich schaue mir die Geräte jetzt an und komme dann mit Sicherheit zurück. #h


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo Jirko,

Irgendwie ziehts mich zum zum Garmin 178, runde 650€ komplett.

Habe es mal mit sem 178C (1150€) verglichen und der Unterschied
besteht wohl nur in Farbdisplay. 500€ ist mir die Farbe nicht wert.

Was hälst Du von diesem Gerät umd vom dazugehörigen Kartensystem. #h


----------



## Fischdieb48 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo Nauke,

schau mal bei ebay Art. Nr: 4542207931


----------



## Jirko (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo nauke #h

bin bis dato 2 x mit dem garmin color unterwegs gewesen (im letzten jahr knarrlagsund der 188er ... in diesem jahr auf dolmøy der 178er... sind auf den kaasbollbooten installiert)...

...bis auf den aspekt, daß der geber bei halvar (dolmøy)´n büschen fehlplatziert ist (direkt unter´m spiegel) und es demzufolge nicht auszuschließen war, daß dieser inner "luft hing", was wiederum zum phasenweisen ausfall des lotes führte, waren wir sehr zufrieden... der plotter arbeitete sehr verlässlich... bedingt durch ungünstige satellitenkonstellationen gab´s zwar teilweise ungenauigkeiten von bis zu 30m, aber auch dies war höchst selten der fall (daher in schärengebieten *immer* auf sicht fahren... mit max. 1-2knoten!)... 

...die bluechartmodule sind hervorragend und sehr detailgetreu... kein vergleich zu den handnavigationsgeräten - im gegenteil!

...es besticht die bedienerfreundlichkeit... alles in allem ein feines gerät, welches auch ich mir kaufen würde, wenn ich nicht schon nen fishfinder nebst handnavigerät hätte. vielleicht komme ich aber auch mal auf den trichter, mein x-97er nebst sportrak color zu verscherbeln... spätestens dann wird´s nen farbplotter von garmin oder lowrance #h

PS: aus der praxis (letztes jahr knarrlagsund) #h


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*



			
				Fischdieb48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nauke,
> 
> schau mal bei ebay Art. Nr: 4542207931




Danke Dir 

Der Preis sieht prima aus.

Nur ich kann kein englisch #d  :c 

Wie hoch sind die Versandkosten?
Kommt noch Zoll hinzu?
Bekomme ich ne deutsche Bedienungsanleitung und ne deutsche 
Menüführung? ;+ 

Schade eigendlich |evil:


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Jirko,

das Farbmodell ist mir zu teuer und wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden
habe liege ich mit der GPSMAP 178 richtig.

Du da haste mir mal wieder richtig dolle geholfen.

Ganz großes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   #h


----------



## Lustiglutz (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo alle Echolot/ GPS - Geräte - Sucher im Board,   |wavey: 

Ihr solltet beim Kauf eines GPS- Gerätes darauf achten, daß es ein "deutsches" bzw. "europäisches" GPS ist. 
Sehr viele Geräte die auf dem weltweiten Onlinemarktplatz (mit e...) versteigert werden, stammen aus Amerika und sind auch für den dortigen Gebrauch bestimmt.
Das Koordinatennetz ist wohl anders eingeteilt oder aufgebaut. Oder so was ähnliches  ;+ . Nord und Süd wird stimmen, aber mit POI`s, und genauer position sieht es schon schlechter aus. Macht Euch mal schlau, im Netz gibt es einige Foren zu diesem Thema. Da erfahrt Ihr genau, wo das Problem ist.  :v 

Schliesslich will keiner wegen 100,-- Euro Ersparnis den Weg Richtung England einschlagen und Frauchen sitzt am Fisterfjörd und wartet mit dem Abendessen. :c   

PS: welches ist nun ein "vernünftiges  #6 " Kombigerät ???

Gruß Lutz  #a


----------



## Jirko (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo lutz #h

das einzige „problem“ bei navigeräten aus dem nichteuropäischen bereich (speziell USA), ist das nichtvorhandensein einer europäischen basemap! ansonsten kannst du ein in den staaten gekauftes navigerät auch hier auf den europäischen fahrwassern oder halt im binnenland (aktualisierung basemap europa ist möglich... zukauf europäischer navisoftware obligatorisch ) jederzeit einsetzen, da du bei den aktuellen modellen in der regel das feature hast, das jeweilige kartenbezugssystem anzuwählen... meist ist WGS 84 schon voreingestellt...

...lediglich WAAS sollte hier auf´m europäischen sektor deaktiviert werden, da die korrektursignale der geostationären satelliten, welche für ne WAAS-peilung vonnöten sind, zu fehlpeilungen führen kann / wird, da der sendewinkel zu spitz wird und fehlinterpretierungen meist die folge sind... EGNOS ist zwar noch im testbetrieb (ab mitte 07 am start), funktioniert aber meist schon ganz vorzüglich #h

PS: meist sind die aktuellsten modellreihen der markenfirmen (garmin, lowrance, thales...) neben WAAS auch EGNOS fähig... auch diejenigen, welche auf´n amerikanischen markt angeboten werden #h


----------



## Lustiglutz (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo Jirko,

OK, nun wissen wir alle Bescheid. Mein Kommentar sollte nur ein Tip sein. Ich wusste, dass sich die Geräte in "irgend etwas ...." unterscheiden. 

PS: welches ist nun ein "vernünftiges  " Kombigerät ???

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Jirko (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo lutz #h

sollte nicht belehrend rüberkommen ... wenn´s so angekommen ist – sorry!


> PS: welches ist nun ein "vernünftiges " Kombigerät ???


wofür denn lutz?:

- tiefere bereiche salzwasser...
- binnenfischerei...
- sowohl als auch...
- wieviel geld möchtest du investieren...
- hat dir aus dem obigen angeboten noch nix zugesagt?... die sind schon recht vernünftig 

...gib mal büdde laut – dangääää #6


----------



## Lustiglutz (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo Jirko, hallo alle  |wavey: 


Das "GPSMAP 178" erscheint mir recht akzeptabel zu sein
( siehe auch ..."das Farbmodell ist mir zu teuer und wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe liege ich mit der GPSMAP 178 richtig."...

Allerdings Betrieb nicht mit Batterie möglich??? Habe ich das richtig gelesen?

- tiefere bereiche salzwasser...          ---> Norwegen (Fister im August/ September)
- binnenfischerei...                          ---> nicht mehr
- sowohl als auch...                         ---> ausschliesslich
- wieviel geld möchtest du investieren...          --->  nach unten offen  :q  , ich rechne mit 600 - 700 Euro

 #6  #6  #6  oder von jemandem privat ausleihen, allerdings kann das schief gehen (wenn Gerät defekt). Das eine Gratwanderung.

Gruß Lutz   #a 

PS: ich hoffe, dass ich eine Zusage für "Fister" bekomme, darum nochmals meine Bitte: Mir Bitte Infos zukommen lassen.


----------



## Jirko (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo lutz #h

ein plotter lässt sich auch mit wenigen handgriffen in eine portableversion umbauen. du benötigst dazu lediglich nen adapterkabel, welches im handel angeboten wird. mit diesem adapterkabel und einem (optional nem zweiten) blei-gel-akku, ist die energieversorgung des plotters gesichert. und der schwinger darf kein durchbrunchschwinger sein sondern einer, welcher am spiegel montiert wird (spiegelmontage ist meistens standard) #h


----------



## Lustiglutz (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*



			
				Lustiglutz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jirko, hallo alle  |wavey:
> 
> #6  #6  #6  oder von jemandem privat ausleihen, allerdings kann das schief gehen (wenn Gerät defekt). Das eine Gratwanderung.
> 
> ...




... und die andere Idee???


----------



## Lustiglutz (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

|wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 



@Nauke: wie weit bist Du vorangekommen mit dem Kauf Deines Gerätes?
eine Entscheidung getroffen???

ebay: Artikelnummer: 5772439194

"Garmin GPSMap 172 CHARTPLOTTER GPS-NEW- Fishfinder
Locally supplied; No taxes; Upgradable to sounder"






Aktuelles Gebot:  AU $569,95  
(ca. EUR 343,74)  

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Lustiglutz (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

|wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 


oder wie erwähnt: 

Garmin GPSMap 178 Sounder - NEW - CHARTPLOTTER GPS
Dual Freqency transducer 50/200kHz - fishfinder capable 

Artikelnummer: 5770800904 






Startpreis:  AU $659,95  
(ca. EUR 398,01)  

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Nord-Fischer (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Sind folgende Echolote für Norwegen zu empfehlen 
und was kosten die etwa ?
(sollte portabel sein)

EAGLE FishMark 480
LOWRANCE X135


----------



## Lustiglutz (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo Echolot - Sucher   |wavey: 

=GPSMAP%20178&geraet[1]=GPSMAP%20178C&geraet[2]=GPSMAP%20188C&]http://www.garmin.de/Geraete-Vergleich.php?geraet[0]=GPSMAP%20178&geraet[1]=GPSMAP%20178C&geraet[2]=GPSMAP%20188C& 

Hinweis zu Geräten mit integrierter Datenbank oder Landkarte:
Nur die in Europa vertriebenen Geräte besitzten auch eine europäische Datenbasis!

... und der freundliche Garmin - Händler verriet mir auch, das, wenn Garantie gebraucht werden sollte, diese "nur für in Deutschland gekaufte (mit Händlerbeleg/ Kassenzettel) gewährt wird". 

Also nichts mit in Übersee kaufen.  :v    

Gruß Lutz #a


----------



## Nord-Fischer (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Kann mir nunmal jemand sagen, ob die beiden von mir genannten 

Echolote für Norwegen zu empfehlen sind |evil:


----------



## Lustiglutz (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo Nord- Fischer   |wavey: :




			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> wofür denn?:
> 
> - tiefere bereiche salzwasser...
> - binnenfischerei...
> ...


Ich glaube der Jirko kennt sich hiermit ganz gut aus, der kann Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen. #6 

Gruß Lutz #a


----------



## Jirko (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*



			
				Nord-Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir nunmal jemand sagen, ob die beiden von mir genannten Echolote für Norwegen zu empfehlen sind |evil:


#d... charmante umgangsform 

...sind dennoch geeignet für norwegen #h

@lutz:


> ...und die andere Idee???


|kopfkrat #c #h


----------



## Nord-Fischer (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo Jirko !

Also so uncharmant sollte das nicht rüberkommen 

Also könnte ich mir sowas zulegen für die Norwegen Touren.
Das ist gut zu wissen. Danke für die Info |wavey:

Gruß Nord-Fischer


----------



## Jirko (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

:m 

nochmal zum fishmark & lowrance: wenn du beide in´s visier genommen hast, dann nimm das x-135er, da´s ne weitaus bessere sendeleistung hat als das fishmark 480. ansonsten sind beide, von den features her, nahezu identisch...

...unter optimalen voraussetzungen (kein großer unterströmungshub, wenig schwebstoffe, treibgut und fester untergrund), dürftest du mit dem 135er bis max. 350m loten können... wird´s schlammig und schwächen unterströmungen die ultraschallwellen ab, solltest du dennoch bis runde 280m den untergrund auf´n display haben... soll´s tiefer gehen, müsstest du zu einem DF-lot greifen #h


----------



## Nord-Fischer (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hey Jirko !
Das sind ja schon gute Infos.Besten Dank. 

Allerdings muß man sicherlich
erst lernen mit so nem Teil richtig umzugehen und das was man auf
dem Monitor sieht richtig zu deuten oder ?

Sorry, aber was ist ein DF-Lot ?

Gruß Nord-Fischer


----------



## Jirko (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo nordfischer #h

stimmt, ein wenig praxis ist schon vonnöten, um ein lot richtig "lesen" zu können... aber du hast die möglichkeit, mit dem emulator vom x-135er schonmal ein paar trockenübungen anner kiste zu bewerkstelligen ... zieh dir diesen mal auf deine pladde und spiel´n büschen an den einstellungen... macht spaß und hat, in vorbereitung auf deinen ersten einsatz, auch noch nen nicht zu verachtenden lerneffekt... der rest kommt dann beim praktischen einsatz #h

PS: DF heißt doppelfrequenz... der schwinger arbeitet 2frequent... einmal mit 192khz und wahlweise mit 50khz (für´s tiefe, da niederfrequente ultraschallwellen nicht so stark abgeschwächt werden wie hochfrequente und dadurch tiefer in´s wasser eindringen) #h


----------



## Nord-Fischer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Dann werde ich mal ein paar Trockenübungen machen und mir
dann überlegen, ob ich diese Investition tätigen sollte.
Bin bisher immer ohne Echolot gefahren. Aber die Ausbeute dürfte
mit E. natürlich viel höher sein, denke ich......

Gruß NOrd-Fischer #h


----------



## Jirko (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo nordfischer #h

ob die "ausbeute" mit nutzung eines echolotes höher ist, darüber kann man(n) sich streiten ... vor 10a hatte das gros der norgekreaks noch kein lot auf´n kahn und sind dennoch erfolgreich gewesen... ich würd´s anders formulieren: ein echolot hilft dir schneller zu erkennen, wo´s sich lohnen würde, seine köder anzubieten bzw. findet gegebenenfalls den fisch bis zu´ner gewissen tiefe (je nach leistungsstärke des lotes)... du musst nicht so oft wahllos im schlamm rumstochern und wieder hochrödeln um dann eventuell beim 5. ablass ne(n) geeignete(n) abbruchkante, untergrund etc. zu finden #h


----------



## Nord-Fischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo (guten Abend) #h

Also dieser "emulator" ist ja auf Englisch nicht so ganz einfach |supergri

Gibt es eigentlich hier im Norden auch Firmen, die Echolote verleihen ?
Dann könnte man erstmal in einem Norwegen-Urlaub testen, wie man damit
zurecht kommt und überlegen, ob man das Geld investieren möchte....


----------



## Jirko (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo nordfischer #h

menü anklicken... mit nen nochmaligen klick auf menü die 2. menüseite anwählen... mit den cursortasten auf set language... entern und deutsch anwählen  #h


----------



## Nord-Fischer (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hähä, Jirko, so sieht das schon anders aus :m  #h


----------



## Lustiglutz (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo alle , hallo Jirko  |wavey: 

ich bin wieder einmal fündig geworden, folgendes:

... " Garmins GPS-Emfpänger mit Kartendarstelleung werden mit einer fest integrierten Basiskarte ausgeliefert, die nachträglich nicht verändert werden kann. Es gibt eine Reihe unterschiedliche Basiskarten zu den einzelnen Kontinenten. Welche Basiskarte ein GPS-Gerät vorinstalliert hat, hängt davon ab wo (Kontinent) es ausgeliefert wird.
Achten Sie beim Kauf eines GPS-Emfpängers darauf, wo Ihr Händler seinen Sitz hat, damit Sie auch die für Ihre Zwecke richtige Basiskarte vorinstalliert haben.
Tipp: Am besten fragen Sie Ihren Händler konkret, welche Basiskarte das Gerät vorinstalliert hat (leider gibt es auch in Deutschland Händler, die GPS-Emfpänger mit z. B. amerikanischer Basiskarte ausliefern. Hierbei handelt es sich um Grauimporte --> keine Garantieansprüche über die GPS GmbH!).
Besonders vorsichtig sollten Sie bei Auktionen im Internet sein (ohnehin erlischt hierbei sofort jeglicher Garantieanspruch gegenüber Garmin bei Erwerb über diesen Weg). " ...              ;+   :c   :v 

wie nun weiter???

Vielleicht hat der Jirko  #h  an dieser Stelle noch einen "Special- Tip" #t  für mich ??? evtl. PN ???

Gruß an alle 

Lutz  #a


----------



## Jirko (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

hallo lutz #h

konkretisier dein anliegen doch büdde nochemal  geht´s jetzt um nen handnavigerät von garmin, welches du gekauft hast und es ne nichteuropäische basemap im speicher hat? #h


----------



## harald110557 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Norwegen?*

Hallo,

an deiner Stelle würde ich mir eher kein Kombigerät zulegen. Auch farbe muss nicht sein.

Hier mein Tipp : als GPS      Garmin GPS 60 ( ist einfach in der Bedienung und super genau )

als Echolot           Lowrance 136 DF als Portable. Hier musst du nur darauf achten dass du eine Stabile Geberstange hast den der ist richtig schwer.

Ich benutze beide Geräte in Dänemark und kann nur sagen ...einfach Genial !!

harald             |wavey:


----------

